

Moresociety is the "Pandora for People". Early invitations available. - moresociety
http://moresociety.com/

======
tree_of_item
No information, just a picture of a woman. Is this supposed to seduce me in to
registering?

~~~
moresociety
Well no, but meant to provide a little more excitement while registering. We
couldn't stop staring into her eyes.

------
MatthewPhillips
Care to explain more? People on HN tend to frown on mystery invite-only
landing pages. If I'm going to give you my email address I want more than a 1
liner. For example, if this is Pandora like, why am I reserving a url?

~~~
moresociety
We cannot say too much publicly, but moresociety makes discovering new people
and getting discovered yourself exciting (hence the URL). We'd love to tell
you more, shoot us an email - get@moresociety.com.

